# HS80 replacement Carb



## MiloFrance (Jun 3, 2021)

Greetings folks
My HS80 has been in the shop for tuning and they are saying the carb is dead and not revivable. So on to a replacement. Anyone have an opinion of chinese brands or a source for a decent replacement please?


----------

